# My first cross bike - Rocky Mountain Solo CX



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I just picked it up today.  If you want just look at the pictures.

For a little background; I've been primarily a mountain biker since about 2002. Last spring, i bought my first road bike. It was an old steel Pinarello, with some questionable component choices. I put about 1400km on it, with a lot of that being commuting to my summer job last year. But, for my solo adventures, and "training rides" i found that the bike was not quite what i really wanted. I would ride across the city, and then find that there were some trails there. But, 20c tires, and trails don't mix well. I wanted more versatility. I wanted drop bars. I wanted a more appropriate range of gears. 

I'm a student, and did not want to spend too much, but did not want to cheap out. I did a little research, and looked at a few bikes. After a little thought, my heart was set on a 2008 Rocky Mountain Solo CX. So, I went to my LBS of choice, and it just so happened that they had a 2007 Solo CX in stock, in my size. Perfect. I'll take it. In 2008, they pretty much just changed the saddle, and raised the price. So, the bike gave me the 9 speed Tiagra drivetrain I wanted, for the price I wanted. I'll probably take it for a good shake down ride tomorrow.

Specs:

Brakeset	Avid Shorty 4 brakes, Shimano Tiagra levers
Shift Levers	Shimano Tiagra
Front Derailleur	Shimano Tiagra
Rear Derailleur	Shimano 105
Crankset	FSA Omega, 36/48 teeth
Pedals	Shimano PD-M505
Bottom Bracket	FSA Mega EXO
BB Shell Width	Unspecified
Rear Cogs	SRAM 12-26
Chain	Shimano Tiagra
Seatpost	Easton EA30
Saddle	Selle San Marco Ponza
Handlebar	Easton EA30
Handlebar Stem	Easton EA30
Headset	FSA

Wheels Hand Built
Hubs	Shimano Tiagra
Rims	Alex ACE-18
Tires 700 x 34c Vittoria Cross XG Pro





































note, this is as i picked it up. the saddle got raised a little, in case you think it looks low in the pictures.


----------



## skinny jay (Nov 27, 2006)

*congrats!*

hope you have lots of fun with your new toy!


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

Enjoy it! the season is getting closer . . . .


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

*Season?*



d2p said:


> Enjoy it! the season is getting closer . . . .


I don't have any immediate plans to race, as I am always buried with school work during the fall. I'll be doing most of my riding on the MTB this summer, and yeah, the cross bike will see more action in spring and fall, and will spend its winter's on the trainer. 

I took it for its debut ride today. I rode road for about 19km, which took me to some trails that they use for the local MTB race series. I rode the course, and then took the road back. ~55-60km for the day. I liked it! I'm definitely glad that i had them switch the gearing from 48/38, 12-25, to 48/36, 12-26. The lower gears came in handy on the trails. I was very impressed with the traction i got from the Vittoria tires.


----------



## evilbeaver (Mar 15, 2006)

You obviously haven't ridden the vittorias in the wet yet. 

Congrats on your first CX bike. Try a race. You won't regret it (well, immediately upon hearing the gun go off you might, but afterwards you'll be happy you tried it out).


----------



## jpelaston (Jun 8, 2008)

RKJ. This is basically the reason I bought my CX bike. VERSATILITY! I am going to try to ride some CX races this fall, if I don't like them I won't be too disappointed, I still have an awesome "do all" bike.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

evilbeaver said:


> You obviously haven't ridden the vittorias in the wet yet.


Are you implying that they are good, or bad in the wet? I'm guessing they are good.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2008)

I just ordered a SOLO CXD. I ride MTB's everyday and wanted to try a little road. I want to build up a wheel set for this bike. I can not find a ref for the rear hub spacing 135mm? Can someone help?


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I strongly suspect that the frame on the CXD is exactly the same as the CX, which would make it standard road spacing - 130mm.

I can't confirm this though.


----------



## Ninja #2 (Aug 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I just ordered a SOLO CXD. I ride MTB's everyday and wanted to try a little road. I want to build up a wheel set for this bike. I can not find a ref for the rear hub spacing 135mm? Can someone help?


Probably 130mm.



Both will fit, give'n some "love" 5mm is not alot.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Ninja #2 said:


> Both will fit, give'n some "love" 5mm is not alot.


I'm not sure what the general consensus is about running a 135 hub on a 130 frame. It's better to avoid it, but I guarantee you it has been done before. Often with proper fitting hub, you get about a mm or two of play before tightening the skewer, and hence cramming in a hub that is 5mm wider is only flexing your frame outwards by about 3 or 4mm, which IMO, should be feasible. 

Not suggested, but doable.


From a manufacturing/cost point of view, it would make the most sense to have all of the cross frames the same, which is why i suspect the CXD has standard road spacing.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2008)

*CXD Spacing*

The bike has disc brakes? I have been looking for road disc hub but can not find any that is why I am confused. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

The spacing is definately 130mm.
1 option is a wheelset like the Mavic Speedcity. This wheel comes with 135mm out of the box spacing but can be changed to 130mm spacing in about 15 minutes by removing a 2.5mm spacer on each side of the hub. Your other option is to find a hub that has adjustable spacing. Most bike shops will have the spacers that you need to change almost any hub, if not they can be easily ordered in.


----------



## chris[email protected] (Sep 23, 2008)

i would like to put a set of hope hubs on my bike. they only make 135mm hubs. can someone reccomend a hub maker as an alternative?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2008)

Just got my bike today! 135mm rear spacing. I guess I will build up a set wheels with hope hubs now.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just got my bike today! 135mm rear spacing. I guess I will build up a set wheels with hope hubs now.


Really? I am a little surprised by that, but, it makes finding a rear hub a lot easier. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2008)

I ride 6-8 miles a day on my 40lb freeride/all mountain rig so the weight diff was huge. I am training for a 150mile ride next year. I am pretty excited!


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I ride 6-8 miles a day on my 40lb freeride/all mountain rig so the weight diff was huge.


Yeah, my Rocky takes off down the road like a rocket compared to my (30lb) mountain bike. It even holds its own on some smooth singletrack, but when it comes to rooty trails, the tables turn. 

Enjoy your new bike. Got pictures?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=136968


----------

